# XML-Parser vs. XLST



## Kababär (29. Mai 2016)

Hi,

ich durchstöbe das Internet gerade etwas nach XML, um weitere Kenntnisse mit Libs zu bekommen, die nützlich sind.
Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, ist ein XML-Parser dazu da, ein XML-Dokument in Java-Objekte umzusetzen bzw um XML-Dokumente zu lesen und zu schreiben.
Eine weitere Variante ist XLST, mit der man XML-Dokumente in andere Formate/Dokumente transformieren kann. 

Nun meine Fragen:
1. Läuft beides aufs gleiche hinaus? Also mit einem Parser macht doch letztendlich nichts anderes wie mit einer XSL-Datei und dem XLST, oder?
2. Welche Variante würdet ihr bevorzugen?
3. Ist es nicht sinniger, XLST zu verwenden, da implizit auf Objekte verzichtet wird?


----------



## tommysenf (30. Mai 2016)

Es sind verschiedene Anwendungszwecke. Wenn du zum Beispiel Daten aus einer XML Konfigurationsdatei in deiner GUI anzeigen möchtest, dann ist das mit XSLT nicht möglich. Möchtest du eine Formatwandlung durchführen, z.B. das generieren von HTML Seiten aus XML Daten ist XSLT sicher die bessere Wahl. Es kommt also immer auf den Anwendungszweck an und beides hat seine Berechtigung.


----------



## Kababär (30. Mai 2016)

Aso okay, darin liegt dann also der Unterschied. Mit XLST kann ich also keine Java-Objekte erzeugen, sondern nutze das Dokument, um direkt mit dem Transformer neue Dokumente zu erstellen.

Vielen Dank


----------



## tommysenf (30. Mai 2016)

Wenn du dich für das Thema interessiert würde ich dir auch empfehlen dir mal JAXB anzuschauen. Ein sehr komfortabler Weg um mit XML zu arbeiten.


----------



## Kababär (30. Mai 2016)

Habe ich mir bereits angesehen, auf der Arbeit. Arbeite als Werkstudent in einer IT-Firma.
Habe mir mit einem Online Tool etwas vorbereitet (keine Ahnung mehr was...) und habe dann JAXB-Klassen generieren lassen, ObjectFactory und die Struktur der XML.
So ganz zuverlässig war die Transformation in Java-Code nicht, aber die XML ist auch sehr kompliziert gewesen und knapp 50MB groß.

Ich finde es gut bei JaxB, dass man quasi Objekte hat, direkt vor Augen und diese ganz normal nutzen kann ohne dass man explizit eine Library verwendet wie DOM, Stax, JDOM, etc.
Beziehungsweise es fühlt sich nicht so an. 
Allerdings habe ich nur XML-Daten entpackt, nicht geschrieben. Dies habe ich auf der Arbeit mit xsl-Dateien erledigt.


----------

